# PS3 To Monitor



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok, so I searched the forums, I found a few related topics, however none that are my problem exactly, and all answers I knew.. So here it goes.

I've been looking for the best way to connect my ps3 to my monitor, My monitor has a dvi and a vga input only. Now, I know the logical way, would be to buy an HDMI - DVI adapter and just connect the DVI cable to the monitor after that.. However, I also am looking for ease of use, and I don't care too much for quality. So I decided to go the VGA route because I'm not made of money, and I plan to get a KVM switch that supports Audio and USB as well... Now I found this product online, but I can't seem to find it at any computer stores, only on ebay. Here is a link to the item:
HDMI to VGA

Now I realize that it's a 1.3 HDMI, but that's all I need on the ps3.. Anyway, I can't find it on any computer web sites, so I'm wondering if that product is even possible, or if there is another product one could suggest that doesn't involve having to buy a converter?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

on the link just a little farther down the page there is this comment



> Connect a device with HDMI output to your VGA monitor. Some examples of HDMI output sources: PS3, PC HDMI graphics card, HDTV set-top boxes, HD DVD/Blu-Ray players. Possible input devices to be connected to the RCA/VGA connectors: HDTVs, LCD/Plasma TVs, Projectors, CRT or LCD monitors.
> 
> THIS CABLE ABSOLUTELY CANNOT BE USED TO CONNECT THE VGA OUTPUT ON YOUR COMPUTER TO AN HDMI or RCA INPUT ON YOUR TV. IT SIMPLY WILL NOT WORK.
> 
> ...


The impression is that you can use this to connect from your PS3 to your PC Monitor 

you cannot use it to connect your PS3 to your TV

you may find that it won't work with a KVM, that's something you'd have to ask the supplier.


----------

